# Source Code Ausdruck in Eclipse formatieren



## Berg (12. Feb 2012)

Liebe Gemeinde,
ich weiß, Source Code drucken gilt als uncool...ich würde es aber doch gerne tun.

>> Kann man in Eclipse die Schriftart, unabhängig von der, die im Editor zum Schreiben genutzt wird, ändern?
>> Kann man in Eclipse die Formatierung des Ausdrucks ändern (z.B. Seitenrand, mit und ohne Überschrift, etc)

Trotz diversen Suchen und Versuchen war ich leider nicht erfolgreich.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Berg


----------



## maki (12. Feb 2012)

Wird denn nicht die Schriftart zum Drucken genommen die auch in der IDE verwendet wird?




> ich weiß, Source Code drucken gilt als uncool..


"uncool" ist der falsche Begriff, meist geht es um Diplomarbeiten etc. bei denen der Sourcecode ausgedruckt werden muss.

Zum lesen/verstehen ist es schlicht um Größenordnungen umständlicher als in der IDE, man muss halt lernen wie man in der IDE navigiert, aber dass sollte man auch schon zum entwickeln draufhaben.


----------



## Berg (18. Feb 2012)

Hallo,
Ja, es wird die Schriftart zum Drucken verwendet, die auch in der IDE genutzt wird.
Wie drucken denn Diplomanden aktuell Ihren Code? Schön wäre ein kleiner Font und die farbliche Strukturierung (Schlüsselwörter) des Codes?
Viele Grüße
Berg


----------



## maki (18. Feb 2012)

WIndow -> Preferences -> General -> Appearance -> Colors and Fonts -> Java -> Java Editor Text Font -> Edit...


----------



## ...ButAlive (18. Feb 2012)

Wenn du Code aus Eclipse kopierst und in MS Word oder OpenOffice einfügst wird die Formatierung inklusive Syntax-Highlighting beibehalten. In Word/OpenOffice hast du wesentlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bezüglich Drucken als in Eclipse.


----------

